# Need advice on parameters!!



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi all,

I am in a bit of a fix. I Just received my ammonia test kit after waiting for the guy to deliver since last week and my ammonia levels are not good at all. My reading was about 1.5 to 2mg/l at a ph of about 6.8

I also did a nitrite test and my nitrite levels are between 0 and 0.3mg/l.

I have just done a 30% water change and have taken all but 4 of the small tetras (feeders) out of the tank. What else do you think I should do? I won't feed them for at least a day or 2 and then only sparingly. I am worried that my ammonia is going to get worse and that I may lose my rhom. I dont have any bio-spira or anything like that either and with working all day, it's impossible to go to shop around.

need help??

Thanks


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

get some ammino lock if possible but for now keep up with water changes and stop feeding till its under control. the more u feed the more food breaks down and the more he sh*its giving u more ammonia. he can go 3 days without food just fine. if possible get some aquarium salt, that ammonia is going to turn into Nitrite.

how long has that tank been running for? did you fully cycle it?


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

CTREDBELLY said:


> get some ammino lock if possible but for now keep up with water changes and stop feeding till its under control. the more u feed the more food breaks down and the more he sh*its giving u more ammonia. he can go 3 days without food just fine. if possible get some aquarium salt, that ammonia is going to turn into Nitrite.
> 
> how long has that tank been running for? did you fully cycle it?
> [snapback]1040138[/snapback]​


 Thanks for the advice, it is really appreciated. The point is the tank had only been cycling for a week before I got my rhom. The point is I didn't have a choice about when I would intoduce him even though I knew that the aquarium wasn't cycled yet, it was a choice I had to make and now I just have to deal with the consequences as best as possible. Anyway he is actually about 2" and the tank is 60gallons. I also bought a number of plants and I have a huge amazon sword that I all hoped would help with the cycle. I am using a JEBAO 303 canister and it's a behemoth!!! I have been keeping the lights on for at least 14 hours a day to help increase the oxygen levels as well.I just did another 5% change this morning after the 30% last night and I have managed to bring my Ph down a little to 6.5.

The ammonia this morning was similar to last night with just a small decrease but still about 1.5-2mg/l

Nitrites seem OK at about 0-0.3mg/l

I will buy some more dechlorinator today and do another 30% change tonight, will this help if i do this over the next week or so????

I am actually at a bit of a loss!!!

Thanks

Jay


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

CTREDBELLY said:


> get some ammino lock if possible but for now keep up with water changes and stop feeding till its under control. the more u feed the more food breaks down and the more he sh*its giving u more ammonia. he can go 3 days without food just fine. if possible get some aquarium salt, that ammonia is going to turn into Nitrite.
> 
> how long has that tank been running for? did you fully cycle it?
> [snapback]1040138[/snapback]​


 Also, I am a foreigner livining in Seoul and it's darn difficult to find or do anything on my own without getting help with the language. I saw some stuff that is called "Ammovec" by Sera. Is this the same as ammo-lock????

Thanks once again.

Jay

PS. whats this stuff called "CYCLE" by Nutrafin??? Does it work???


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Hellooooo???? anyone there?????

Need advice guys, Please???

Jay


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Jay, 
here is my advice for a tank that is not cycled with your prized rhom in it:

get a water conditioner that turns your ammonia non-toxic, but does not get rid of the ammonia (ammo lock works great, try to find a duplicate where you are). do small water changes, about 10%-15% every other day. that will leave enough ammonia in the water for the cycle to continue. nitrifying bacteria actually live on the surface of objects and are not free floating so you don't need to worry about them when doing water changes if you match parameters. add some aquarium salt, or uniodized table salt to the tank to help with the nitrite levels that will spike. that should help with any type of nitrite poisoning.

if you have any other questions make sure to ask jaejae. hope that helps.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

if at all possible go to your local fish shop and ask them if they can give you the filter floss from an established filter. i used a filter that was runnign on my 55gal tank for 4 months and slapped it on my 20gal for my brandti the cycle is DONE in 1 1/2 weeks from a NEW tank that would be the best way to save your rohm if you can do it.

but as said get aquarium salt cause the nitRITES WILL rise and is more harmful to your fish than the ammonia is. the salt will keep the nitrites away from your Rohms gills allowing him to breath freely. 1 thing i also did that helped the cycle i THINK was i put my air stone right under the filter intake so it allowed more oxygen to my bio media inside the filter i dont knwo if that helps but in a way it made it like a wet/dry with the added oxygen


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I know where you can buy ammo-lock.... PM me.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Genin said:


> Jay,
> here is my advice for a tank that is not cycled with your prized rhom in it:
> 
> get a water conditioner that turns your ammonia non-toxic, but does not get rid of the ammonia (ammo lock works great, try to find a duplicate where you are). do small water changes, about 10%-15% every other day. that will leave enough ammonia in the water for the cycle to continue. nitrifying bacteria actually live on the surface of objects and are not free floating so you don't need to worry about them when doing water changes if you match parameters. add some aquarium salt, or uniodized table salt to the tank to help with the nitrite levels that will spike. that should help with any type of nitrite poisoning.
> ...


 Genin,

thanks a ton mate! Unfortunatley before I read your post I already did a 40% water change, added a powerhead to improve water circulation at the surface for oxygen absorbtion and also added a "live bacteria" product that I found locally by the name of "Denitrol" by JBL (a German manufacturer I think) . I put in the recommended dosage so together with the water change I hope this will decrease the ammonia levels.
The Ph was at 6.5 when i tested 2 hours ago before the change and I will do another ammonia test tomorrow after work. I have 5 small tetras in the tank with my little 2 inch rhom and I haven't feed him any dead food yet since i picked him up last saturday, what do u suggest ? Taking out the small tertras or just trying the shrimp and fish fillet i have.

Genin, Jamie and all that have offered advice, Thanks a million.

PS. nitrite levels are OK at about 0-0.3 mg/l. I hope with the water changes, live bacteria and low PH my rhom will be able to pull through.

let me know if u guys have any further advice, its been a nightmare!

Thanks


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

jaejae said:


> Genin said:
> 
> 
> > Jay,
> ...


Just and update.

My Ph is low 6.2 and my ammonia level is still 1.5-2mg/l and nitrites are still at 0-0.3mg/l. I am wondering why nothing has changed apart from the ph level

Jay


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Guys,

Latest update...my ammonia is great 0 mg/l
Problem is nitrite level is throught the roof over 3 mg/l...sh*t!!!
Also ph is great at about 6.4

Any suggestions?? (besides salt?)

PS. I did a 30% change last night and also this morning.

What's happening at this point??

Jay


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

salt will NOT help ammonia but it WILL displace the Nitrite from your rohms gills keeping him alive. i personally think Nitrite is more dangerous then Ammonia.

add the salt ASAP


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Just relax. Add a little salt, 1tblspoon per 10 gallons and he should be fine. You are simply going through the cycle. Keep up with the small water changes and add salt to the degree you remove it with a water change. These are hardy fish and 99% of the time they will get through the cycle just fine.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks Guys,

Off to the supermart to buy some uniodised salt.

Hopefully things will improve, I am however super stoked that the ammonia has droped so nicely. Let's see if we can get those nitrites down as well.

PS. The little bugger is still eating. One of the tetras dissappeared during the night.

Thanks all, will keep u in the loop.

Jay


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi All,

Got the salt, added slowy to the water. Unfortuntately the nitrites are still off the chart. Ph is at 6.4 and ammonia is now about 0.3mg/l.

Guys what should I do? I have added the salt and done a small water change.

Thanks.

Jay


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Guys I also wanted to ask about ammonia burns? What do they look like and where do they usually occur on the body?

Jay


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ammonia burns look like what it sounds like: a burn... Often, the eyes, gills and tissue between the fin rays are the first affected area's, as they are more fragile than the skin.
For now, I'd just add the salt to avoid nitrIte poisoning, and keep up small daily water changes (10-15%) to dilute the amount of nitrItes a little - since your amonia has already peaked and is back to zero, your nitrItes will start going back to zero soon as well (I think it'll take about a week) - until all nitrItes are gone, just keep up the small water changes, maintain a small amount of salt in your tank, and try to avoid causing stress (so keep the lights out, or dimmed, don't feed, and don't mess with the tank other than the water chances). Stress causes weakness and vulnerability, so that's the last thing you want during the final stages of the tank's cycle.

Good luck - your Rhom should be able to pull through


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Ammonia burns look like what it sounds like: a burn... Often, the eyes, gills and tissue between the fin rays are the first affected area's, as they are more fragile than the skin.
> For now, I'd just add the salt to avoid nitrIte poisoning, and keep up small daily water changes (10-15%) to dilute the amount of nitrItes a little - since your amonia has already peaked and is back to zero, your nitrItes will start going back to zero soon as well (I think it'll take about a week) - until all nitrItes are gone, just keep up the small water changes, maintain a small amount of salt in your tank, and try to avoid causing stress (so keep the lights out, or dimmed, don't feed, and don't mess with the tank other than the water chances). Stress causes weakness and vulnerability, so that's the last thing you want during the final stages of the tank's cycle.
> 
> Good luck - your Rhom should be able to pull through
> ...


Your'e a superstar!!! Thanks for the advice!!

I will do as you suggested.

PS. I already put in salt once. Should I add again?

Jay


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

only for what you take out in a water change. 
wes


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

is the fish still alive?

if so, get some easybalance it will calm the storm...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

jaejae said:


> PS. I already put in salt once. Should I add again?[snapback]1054462[/snapback]​


As Wes said, only add extra salt to make up for the salt you remove with water changes: to avoid nitrIte poisoning, a very small amount of salt - standard table salt is just fine, btw. - is sufficient: according to DonH's salt primer, one teaspoon is enough to treat 300 gallons/1200 liters of water.


----------

